# Reason for skeeter pee name



## Arne (Nov 18, 2016)

Guess I know why Lon named it skeeter pee. Went down yesterday and there was a mosquito floating in the skeeter pee. Guess he died happy and didn't change the flavor of it one bit. I am still wandering around this morning, so guess it didn't hurt me either. Arne.


----------

